# union



## anderson.freddi (Jul 24, 2007)

I am trying to make a decision of going union or non-union. Can someone tell me if my knowledge of a union is accurate in the sentences below? (I know there is more to a union than this but this is just my general idea of a electrical union)
* Union employees work on larger projects.
* Union employees have a higher salary and better benefits.
* Union employees have hard workers and hard slackers who get paid the same amount.
* Union employees don’t have a set schedule.
* Union employees may only work half of the year, or can may work at one place for 3 yrs.
* After a project is complete your name goes on the bottom of the list for the next project.
* Union employees have to pay a fee to remain in the union even if unemployed on the waiting list.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Jun 23, 2007)

anderson.freddi said:


> I am trying to make a decision of going union or non-union. Can someone tell me if my knowledge of a union is accurate in the sentences below? (I know there is more to a union than this but this is just my general idea of a electrical union)
> 
> 
> * Union employees work on larger projects.
> ...


 Dues only.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Dues only.


..and they are tax deductible.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Jun 23, 2007)

Celtic said:


> ..and they are tax deductible.


Good point


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

I don't know where you are at. Depending on location halls are empty on the west coast. 
Yes there are lums aka slackers however they are not asked to work over time or get invited to other jobs and are the first to go when the crew must be down sized. 
I know guys that are working 70 hours a week when there is a rush. That equates to about 2500 a week.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

Celtic said:


> ..and they are tax deductible.


I believe they are. Even so what I get in just medical coverage makes up ten fold for dues. 90% coverage on medical, dental, and vision for the whole family. Which is apart of a health and security package. If I get hurt and can not work I get a month check. 
If I die so how some way my funeral is paid for and my wife gets a monthly check. 
My grandmother still recieves a monthly check from when my grandfather died in 86.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm not in the union yet (IBEW 164) but I am already dealing with this problem.



> Union employees have hard workers and hard slackers who get paid the same amount.


I am one of those hard workers. But I can't let the slacker dude bother me because he does not have to pay the bills that I do. And yes it does bother me sometimes.


----------



## Al Taper (Jul 10, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> I'm not in the union yet (IBEW 164) but I am already dealing with this problem.
> 
> 
> 
> I am one of those hard workers. But I can't let the slacker dude bother me because he does not have to pay the bills that I do. And yes it does bother me sometimes.


I am much like yourself. A hard worker. And I have a pride in the work i do.That my problem is I care too much. But what I run into the slacker will always have work.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

Al Taper said:


> . But what I run into the slacker will always have work.




I don't think I would want to work union on the east coast. :laughing:


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Every local has a collection of slugs that want to get paid to do nothing, in our local they are the last guys hired and the first ones laid off. When I was still relying on the hall for work, I never went more than two weeks being out of work, even when things were extremely slow, while the slugs struggled to get enough hours in to cover their benefits for the year. The union tracks your hours, and knows how many contractors you work for and how long, it doesn't take them long to tag the guys that need to be tagged.


----------



## CE1 (Dec 30, 2005)

anderson.freddi said:


> I am trying to make a decision of going union or non-union. Can someone tell me if my knowledge of a union is accurate in the sentences below? (I know there is more to a union than this but this is just my general idea of a electrical union)
> * Union employees work on larger projects.
> * Union employees have a higher salary and better benefits.
> * Union employees have hard workers and hard slackers who get paid the same amount.
> ...


What you are asking is just scuttlebutt. Some of what you are asking may or may not be true. Now days I really don’t think here is any real difference between union /non-union. You should be looking for a company to work for, not an employee association. If you like doing residential work, look for a company that has a good reputation in the residential field and apply for work there. Interview the employers not the employees. 

Carry On!


----------

